# [V] Westernpaket: Call Of Juarez, CoJ: Bound in Blood, Gun !VERKAUFT!



## sagichnet (17. März 2011)

Westernpaket: 15€ Verhandlungsbasis

*Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood  
*+ Call of Juarez und Gun

Altersnachweise erforderlich, da CoJ + CoJ: BiB ab 18 sind.

VERKAUFT!


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (17. März 2011)

*AW: [V] Westernpaket: Call Of Juarez, CoJ: Bound in Blood, Gun*

Hi!

Ich hätte Interesse. 
15€ inkl. und ich nehme das Paket.

Gruß,

Marcel


*EDIT:*  Keine Rückmeldung hier?!


----------



## TinoZeros (17. März 2011)

*AW: [V] Westernpaket: Call Of Juarez, CoJ: Bound in Blood, Gun*

Ich würd dir dafür 13 Euro inkl. anbieten


----------



## flipflop (21. März 2011)

*AW: [V] Westernpaket: Call Of Juarez, CoJ: Bound in Blood, Gun*



sagichnet schrieb:


> Westernpaket: 15€ Verhandlungsbasis
> 
> *Call of Juarez: Bound in Blood
> *+ Call of Juarez und Gun
> ...


Hätte großes Interesse. Sind die € 15 ink. Versand oder exklusive?
Falls zweites, was würdest Du denn inklusive (Post Warensendung / Hermes Paket S) haben wollen?

Und wie soll das Alter überprüft/nachgewiesen werden?

Grüße,
flipflop


----------



## sagichnet (21. März 2011)

*AW: [V] Westernpaket: Call Of Juarez, CoJ: Bound in Blood, Gun*

Sorry ich hatte über das WE vergessen in den Thread zu schauen.

DA Cryptic Revange erster war hat er von mir die Zusage bekommen.


----------



## flipflop (21. März 2011)

*AW: [V] Westernpaket: Call Of Juarez, CoJ: Bound in Blood, Gun*

Schade, da war ich zu langsam.

@cryptic ravage: Falls Du durch bist und das Bundle wieder los werden möchtest, einfach PM


----------



## anjuna80 (21. März 2011)

*AW: [V] Westernpaket: Call Of Juarez, CoJ: Bound in Blood, Gun*

Gun ist so ein geiles Game, da werden Erinnerungen wach


----------

